# Dave Hopkins' "Jack" is back online at ComicFury



## DarkwingDork (Apr 20, 2022)

It's been mentioned a few places, but I haven't seen it mentioned here: Jack is back online on ComicFury.  Folks familiar with it from it's days on "Pholph" may be surprised to see a few new stories added since then.

The comic is currently updating with a side arc written by me with art by BunBun-Art. There will be additional stories by both Dave Hopkins and other writers and artists as they become available. Enjoy!


----------

